
Japanese researchers created a human cerebral cortex tissue from stem cells - bd
http://myfuturedesign.blogspot.com/2008/12/scientists-make-brain-tissue-from-stem.html
======
bd
Here is the original article:

[http://www.cell.com/cell-stem-
cell/fulltext/S1934-5909%2808%...](http://www.cell.com/cell-stem-
cell/fulltext/S1934-5909%2808%2900455-4)

